# Roasting cacao nibs



## tateg (7/7/14)

Hi all 
Are there any hard and fast rules for roasting crushed cacao nibs in the oven? 
Once toasted can they go strait into the secondary or do they need a soak in vodka. 
Also how long to dry nib? Is three days enough 100g in a 16lt batch 

Cheers
Tate


----------



## jimi (7/7/14)

tateg said:


> Hi all
> Are there any hard and fast rules for roasting crushed cacao nibs in the oven?
> Once toasted can they go strait into the secondary or do they need a soak in vodka.
> Also how long to dry nib? Is three days enough 100g in a 16lt batch
> ...


I've only had one attempt at adding cacao nibs to a brew. The following website was my major reference, (where's the link function gone?) 
http://barleypopmaker.info/2009/12/15/chocolatizing-your-beer/
Basically I roasted at about 180C for about 15mins before I soaked them in vodka, apparently the vodka helps to transfer the flavour.
I added the nibs for about a week, but this website suggests about 2/3 days


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (7/7/14)

I never roasted mine, but I am a big fan of the vodka soak.


----------



## manticle (7/7/14)

Only hard and fast rules are to roast till aromatic and don't burn.
Vodka or dry is up to you.
Time is dependent on taste. Taste after 3 days - if not strong enough, leave longer


----------



## kevo (7/7/14)

There is a thread somewhere I think started by manticle where there's some temps and times - will post it if I can find it.

Kev

Edit: found it
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/64278-cocoa-nibs-in-a-porteranyone/


----------



## tateg (8/7/14)

Thanks Guys 
I spent the best part of the last 2 nights looking for the above info.
I think i might try roasting @150 for 10min, then giving them a soak.


----------



## donny70 (15/7/14)

If you roast them too much they become quite bitter as I found out


----------



## primusbrew (15/7/14)

Sorry for going slightly off-topic but I was wondering where people getting their cacao nibs from? Is there a good online supplier? 

I am in Melbourne by the way.


----------



## sp0rk (15/7/14)

Essential Ingredient in Prahran has 250g for $17, that's not too bad
I paid $10 for 100g at my local Go Vita


----------



## tateg (15/7/14)

Replenish in williamstown has them $14 for 250g


----------



## primusbrew (16/7/14)

Thanks guys. I think I might go get some from Replenish as it's a bit closer to me.


----------



## Mardoo (16/7/14)

Thinking about doing a mini bulk buy. Anyone interested? We may be able to get them down as low as $15/kilo (if that supplier gets back to me), although more likely around $25/kilo.


----------



## primusbrew (16/7/14)

Mardoo said:


> Thinking about doing a mini bulk buy. Anyone interested? We may be able to get them down as low as $15/kilo (if that supplier gets back to me), although more likely around $25/kilo.


I'd probably be interested in a kilo. Let me know how you go.


----------



## nathan_madness (16/7/14)

Easiest way is to lay them out on some alfoil and roast at 180°c for 10 minutes then fold up the foil with out touching the nibs keeping a opening at one end of the foil and then tip straight into the fermenter. There is no need for soaking.


----------

